
New measurement of Hubble constant adds to cosmic mystery - conse_lad
https://www.ucdavis.edu/news/new-measurement-hubble-constant-adds-cosmic-mystery
======
StanislavPetrov
>That method, based on the afterglow of the Big Bang, gives a Hubble constant
of 67.4, _assuming the standard cosmological model of the universe is
correct._

I found this line extremely ironic in an article about "cosmic mystery".

~~~
nighthawk648
What really got me was the line about ‘assuming there isn’t a problem with
bias’

the universe is supposedly expanding very rapidly, with objects moving very
rapidly. I would imagine there is a huge bias that is probably wrong.

I understand gravitational lensing and all, but there are huge assumptions
made about formations and clusters of celestial bodies where there is a lot of
room for these crafted images of stars and black holes to be completely wrong.

What if there is no black hole but just points in the universe where there is
so much clutter the light cannot jump around, leading physicist to believe
there is a black hole?

Like when I shine my flashlight over a corner, sure you can see the shadow,
what if you are two rooms away? Wouldn’t you not be able to see anything at
all?

It seems we don’t know anything about the universe and rather than say the
equations are wrong and look for more abstract formalizations with larger
rooms for error, we continue to hold dogmatic practice to very strict and
rigid formalizations. Don’t get me wrong quantum mechanics show the waviness
of the world (both metaphorically and literally), it just seems based off of
some assumptions we snowball. The snowball effect causes generations upon
generations to practice dogma rather than facilitating questioning and looking
for contradiction. It seems the physics community has fallen to a confirmation
bias.

------
fourthark
Not constant? (jk)

